# Plasma cut 3 more British motorcycle shapes today.



## Tmate (Dec 7, 2021)

The first is a Vincent Black Shadow 1,000cc.
Second is a Triumph Bonneville TT Special 650cc.
Third is a Matchless 500cc single.

These are all 19" long, and cut from 11 gauge steel.  Shapes were created by tracing the lines in photographs, and making adjustments to keep at least .140" space between cuts.  This is just about as much detail as can be packed into this size piece.

A personal web page showing all these bikes, after painting can be found here:


			https://fortuneafterfifty.godaddysites.com/cnc-plasma-cut-bikes


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 7, 2021)

Very nice, I'm amazed at the detail.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 7, 2021)

Nice, gotta love the Brit bikes. Have had Triumphs, and Nortons in the past. still have a 69 Bonnie. Have a laser cut knuckle head motor in stainless. Maybe 4-5" tall. It was a gift from a friend, when we visited him in Switzerland. He worked in a very high tech shop, and gave us a tour of the facility, and ran the knuckle head program he had designed and gave me one. We where both big early Harley fans. Also got to do several memorable day trips up into the mountains there. Me riding his Guzzi sport bike, while he road his vintage Ducati, and had a friend of his take my wife in his sidecar rig. He's passed now, but much missed. Just one of those really great people we are occasionally blessed to hook up with. Sorry for rambling on. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 8, 2021)

Wow these are nicely done. Cut by hand or CNC? If by hand I'm even more impressed.


----------



## Tmate (Dec 8, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Wow these are nicely done. Cut by hand or CNC? If by hand I'm even more impressed


These were pretty much on the ragged edge for CNC plasma in terms of size.  CNC laser could do them somewhat smaller.  They would be impossible by hand.


----------



## Aaron_W (Dec 8, 2021)

Tmate said:


> These were pretty much on the ragged edge for CNC plasma in terms of size.  CNC laser could do them somewhat smaller.  They would be impossible by hand.



I figured it had to be CNC, pretty amazing what can be done with one.


----------



## Tmate (Dec 9, 2021)

Did an Ariel Square Four today


----------



## Tmate (Dec 12, 2021)

Here's an Indian Chief flat head.


----------



## Tmate (Dec 19, 2021)

So far, I have done 8 bike figures.  Each is approximately 19" long and cut from 11 gauge (1/8") steel.


----------

